# Feedback für Meme ersucht



## ComFreek (10. September 2020)

Ein Beitrag, den ich hier kürzlich gelesen habe, hat mich angespornt unten stehendes Meme zu erstellen.
Ich dachte, ich teile das hier einfach mal, und wenn wir sowieso schon eine _Creative Lounge_ haben, kann ich ja auch halb ernst nach Feedback fragen


----------



## Technipion (10. September 2020)

Aber warum ist das auf deutsch? Sind Memes nicht eigentlich immer in englisch?
Sonst wären es ja "Bildscherze" 

Und vielleicht versuchst du mal Impact als Schriftart, die ist ja in der Meme-Welt sehr beliebt?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. September 2020)

Wie wärs damit?




Als Titel vielleicht sowas wie "Der kleine Unterschied"
... oder noch besser "Der kleine Unterschiet"


----------

